# Spanish Sperm



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Might be more interesting for some of us instead of reading about the unemployment situation and economic crisis!
Spanish sperm is best in Europe | Olive Press Newspaper | News Spain


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

*Best in ???*

Says a Spanish research project. They'll be telling us next that there's no financial crisis!!!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually the evidence of a link between fertility and a diet which contains a high proportion of fruit and vegetables is interesting. There has been a lot of research on why the sperm count is falling globally, with suggestions ranging from too-tight trousers to pregnant women eating large amounts of red meat. But the biggest single measurable factor is smoking, both by their mothers during pregnancy, and by the men themselves. So if _los españoles_ are still scoring high despite the fact that most of them smoke like chimneys, they must be doing something right!

Out for the count: Why levels of sperm in men are falling - Science, News - The Independent


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I remember having read something on the news a couple of years ago about a similar study done either by Finns or Danes, claiming exactly the same thing


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Does the research include the sperm of us expat males in Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> Does the research include the sperm of us expat males in Spain?


Were you asked for a donation?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Actually some of the girls here have a higher sperm count than the chaps.:bolt:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

BTW I consider the falling sperm count amongst males globally to be a GOOD THING:nod:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Actually some of the girls here have a higher sperm count than the chaps.:bolt:


Are you confusing sperm count with testosterone levels?  Have you any hard evidence or is this just anecdotal? 

I reckon it's down to all those _criadillas_ (bulls' testicles) they eat.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I should have added 'allegedly' 



Alcalaina said:


> Are you confusing sperm count with testosterone levels? * Have you any hard evidence or is this just anecdotal?*
> 
> I reckon it's down to all those _criadillas_ (bulls' testicles) they eat.


Have a special prize for double entendre.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Were you asked for a donation?


No, but I guess they base these statistics on other things than going from door to door to ask every male to "deliver in the jar"? 


That said, sperm donations can be very economically beneficial. In my native country, you are paid something like 20 euro or more per donation in a sperm bank. Now if you have quality sperm and donate on daily basis: 20 €/day * 31 days in a month = netto income 620 €. Not bad as a side job after the regular working hours :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> No, but I guess they base these statistics on other things than going from door to door to ask every male to "deliver in the jar"?
> 
> 
> That said, sperm donations can be very economically beneficial. In my native country, you are paid something like 20 euro or more per donation in a sperm bank. Now if you have quality sperm and donate on daily basis: 20 €/day * 31 days in a month = netto income 620 €. Not bad as a side job after the regular working hours :clap2:


High risk of RSI though ...

In the UK now there is a shortage of donors since they changed the law so children fathered by donors have a right to know who their biological father is. Is that the case in Belgium?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> High risk of RSI though ...


No problem. The nurse will lend a hand.:wave:


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> High risk of RSI though ...
> 
> In the UK now there is a shortage of donors since they changed the law so children fathered by donors have a right to know who their biological father is. Is that the case in Belgium?


It wasn't when I was still in Belgium. But I've been away for over 6 years now, so maybe the laws have changed by now. Not too sure. In any way, assuming that it takes a 5 minutes or slightly more to donate, with 20 to 25 euro per donation... Heck, you can afford only working part time and donate daily and you'll still live a comfortable life without financial worries


----------



## isaactabor (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah! big up to the spanish


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it's load of balls.......


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I think it's load of balls.......


:clap2::clap2: jaja very funny Mary!

I think they are just stating the obvious here anyway... why do you think I chose spain? for the sun? thats just what I tell people!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Just thinking. 20 to 25 € per sperm donation. A male can, with a few breaks in between, orgasm at least a 4 or 5 times per day. So if you donate thrice a day you would make a netto income of close to 2000 € :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gerrit said:


> Just thinking. 20 to 25 € per sperm donation. A male can, with a few breaks in between, orgasm at least a 4 or 5 times per day. So if you donate thrice a day you would make a netto income of close to 2000 € :clap2:


Hmm...speaking from the gender discrimination aspect of European Employment Law.....I guess this is one of the few cases where a Genuine Occupational Requirement clause can be invoked....


----------

